# Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?



## Bernout (24. Juli 2013)

*Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Hey,

hatte in den letzten Wochen mit meinem PC so einige Probleme (im Detail nachzulesen hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...660-ti-zieht-ingame-schlieren-flimmert-4.html).
Erst war die Grafikkarte defekt, dann war die neue da, dann kam ein neues Netzteil rein, weil sich das alte Netzteil immer abgeschaltet hat und dann hat sich das neue Netzteil auch abgeschaltet. 
Dann kam raus, dass kein Gehäuselüfter unterm Netzteil verbaut war xD . Der ist jetzt drinnen. Ein BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 saugt die Luft jetzt direkt unter dem Netzteil nach draussen.
Nun fällt mir jedoch auf, dass nach kurzer Spielzeit in z.B. Skyrim das Gehäuse besonders im oberen Bereich am Netzteil erwärmt. Eine genaue Temperatur kann ich nicht angeben, jedoch ist es durchaus mit einem Heizkörper zu vergleichen auch wenn die Temperatur noch weit davon entfernt ist, dass man das Gehäuse nicht mehr anfassen kann. Es ist halt einfach sehr warm. Die Grafikkarte ist im Idle etwa 32°C warm und unter Last (10-20min) 53-64°C heiß.
Im Raum selbst ist es zur Zeit 27 Grad, also auch sehr warm, weswegen ich schon das Gefühl hab, dass meine Frage relativ dumm kommt.^^
Trotzdem bin ich seit den ganzen Abstürzen doch sehr besorgt und auch wenn es nach dem Einbau des Lüfters gestern NICHT mehr zu Abstürzen kam, wollte jetzt ganz simpel fragen ob die Erhitzung des Gehäuses unter Einbezug aller genannten Faktoren besorgniserregend ist.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Micman09 (24. Juli 2013)

Dreh doch das Netzteil einfach um dann benötigst du da keinen Lüfter. Vllt staut sich da die Wärme.


----------



## L-Patrick (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Mach doch einfach mal ein kleines Bild vom Gehäuseinneren. Das sich ein Metallgehäuse erwärmt, ist normal, jedoch sollte man den Spaß nicht zu weit treiben. Solange bis jetzt allerdings alles stabil läuft, gerade bei DEN Temperaturen, brauchst du keinen Alarm zu schlagen. Evtl. mal in Richtung neue Lüfter/-bestückung oder neues gehäuse denken, aber das drängt nicht, solange alles läuft.


----------



## facehugger (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Was haste denn überhaupt für ein Case?

Gruß


----------



## Bernout (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

N Bild hab jetzt jetzt noch nicht gemacht. Allerdings bewegt sich die AMD FX-Bulldozer-CPU laut HWMonitor gerade im 60°C Bereich und zuletzt ausgelastet wurde sie vor etwa 8 Minuten. Die Grafikkarte ist gut runtergekühlt allerdings hab ich HWMonitor grade zum ersten mal in Betrieb und mich verwirren da ein paar Zahlen. Beim Screenshot machen hatte sich auch die CPU wieder abgekühlt.
Was haben diese Temperaturangaben zu bedeuten? 128°C ist ja eindeutig viel zu heiß, aber die aktuellen und maximal erreichten Temperaturen (CPU/GPU) stehen ja weiter unten.


Edit: Der Wert scheint sich nicht zu verändern. Ist das also einfach ein fehlerhafter Fixwert eines nicht existierenden Teils?

Edit 2: Okay jetzt werde ich unruhig. Grade mal Heaven-Benchmark laufen lassen. Angeblich war die CPU-Temperatur kurz auf 70°C
Ich verstehe das nicht. Der PC lief n gutes Dreivierteljahr den ganzen Tag ohne Probleme. Dann ging die Grafikkarte kaputt und seitdem die ganzen Probleme. Kann denn die neue Grafikkarte dran schuld sein? Die bewegt sich temperaturmäßig ja immer im Rahmen. Und hitzt sich die CPU wegen einer Grafikkarte denn so auf?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Die Frage hätte man auch im anderen Thread belassen können. Es fehlen eindeutig Hardwarefacts ( habe im anderen Thread dazu schon was geschrieben ). Benenne doch mal Gehäuse und Netzteil, am besten sogar mit einem Bild. Es kann durchaus ein Auslesefehler sein, wenn es wirklich so wäre hätte sich der PC längst abgeschaltet. Auch mal ein anderes Programm versucht oder im Bios geschaut?


----------



## Bernout (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Grade nochmal ein anderes Programm versucht (CoreTemp).
Batman Arkham City gestartet und direkt nach (fast vor) dem Start ging die Temperatur angeblich auf 54°C und pendelte sich nach ner Minute Gameplay bei 63°C ein.
Der PC wird dann erst nach ner kurzen Weile hörbar lauter. Trotzdem gibt es für mich bis auf die erhöhte Raumtemperatur von aktuell 26,5°C keine Erklärung für das Verhalten. Hab die bisherigen Temperaturen meiner CPU nie überblickt, aber Probleme gab es bisher ja auch keine.
Der CPU-Lüfter fällt mir auch grad wieder ein. Ein XILENCE. 
Du hast in dem anderen Thread von nem Lüfter gesprochen nachdem ich mein Netzteil genannt hatte. War der Netzteillüfter gemeint?
Auch wenn es naheliegt. Kommt mir nicht damit, dass ich meinen halben PC ersetzen muss, das kann nicht sein. Ist zwar nicht alles High-End aber laufen muss ja auch die Mittelklasse.
Wie gesagt lief bis zum Wechsel der Grafikkarte alles den ganzen Tag (teilweise über 12h) über fast ein Jahr hinweg prima. Und das der Wechsel von einer HD 6870 zu einer GTX 660TI, die auch noch gut gekühlt bleibt, solche Probleme verursacht ist doch etwas unwahrscheinlich oder?

Auch zu erwähnen ist nochmal, dass sich das Problem aktuell auf meine Unsicherheit in Anbetracht auf die Temperatur betrifft und der PC seit dem Einbau des Gehäuselüfters nicht mehr abgestürzt ist, wobei ich zugegebener Maßen ja zur Zeit eh vorsichtig bin und nicht lange und wirklich spiele.

Wie auch immer. Werde euch heute Abend mal Fotos hochstellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Nein, es war der vom CPU Kühler ( der Xilence ist ja nicht gerade leistungsfähig ) und der möglicherweise fehlende Lüfter in der Gehäusefront. Bei den Karten kann es sein das die Alte quasi die gesamte Abluft aus dem Gehäuse befördert hat was die aktuelle Karte eben nicht macht wegen dem Customdesign wo eben ein gewisser Anteil im Gehäuse verbleibt


----------



## Bernout (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Aus der Lüftung an der Seite, wo der XILENCE rauspustet kommt ein kühler Luftstrom. So gesehn ist er schonmal nicht komplett unbrauchbar.  Das mit der Abluft-Beförderung halte ich zwar für ne gute Idee aber wenn ich die alte Karte mit der neuen Karte vergleiche, glaub ich das eher nicht.

Alte Karte: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Karte: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da würde ich das Ausblasen der Abluft eher der neuen Graka abnehmen.


----------



## L-Patrick (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Und noch einmal: Mach ein Bild von deinem Rechner! Mit den Bruchstücken an Informationen können wir nicht allzu viel anfangen und können immer nur rätselraten...


----------



## Bernout (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Also.
Anbei erstmal die Anhänge zu meinem Gehäuseinneren. Bis auf die Kabel, die zwar nicht perfekt organisiert sind und etwas in der Mitte hängen aber nichts blockieren sehe ich jetzt nichts. Aber wenn ich das alles sehen könnte, wäre ich wohl gar nicht hier.  
Die Kabel zu beschuldigen halte ich so jedenfalls nicht für sinnvoll, da selbige bei meinem alten Netzteil gut angebunden waren und dort das Problem ja zunächst auftrat. Mit allzu viel Staub habe ich dank meines Teppichbodens auch nicht zu kämpfen.

Zunächst aber auch noch was anderes. War heute unterwegs und konnte daher nicht mehr viel recherchieren. Habe deshalb die Idee gehabt mal nem Kumpel von mir zu schreiben. Der wohnt in der selben Straße wie ich und unsere Zimmer sind gleich positioniert und gleich groß, also auch gleich warm (26-27°C). Er hat auf meine Bitte hin seinen PC angeschmissen und nach einer kurzen Zeit Bioshock Infinite seine eigenen HWMonitor-Daten durchgegeben. Unten zu sehen, hat sein PC ähnliche Temperaturwerte wie meiner. Sein PC läuft super und ob meiner das jetzt auch tut steht ja eben nicht fest. Eigentlich sollte mich das doch beruhigen. Wenn man jetzt allerdings nach der CPU-Temperatur googelt so stößt man grundsätzlich auf zwei verschiedene Meinungen. Die einen sagen: Sobald die CPU 70°C erreicht, muss unbedingt 'n neuer Lüfter her! Die anderen sagen: Der Hersteller gibt im Normalfall 90°C an und ab 80°C sollte man sich Gedanken machen, 50-60°C wären aber normal! Also alles in Ordnung und kein Problem (mehr) sobald die Temperaturen wieder sinken oder muss ich noch ne Menge Geld ausgeben bis ich wieder sorgenfrei zocken kann wie all die Jahre bisher?


----------



## Apostel (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo. Ein thermisches Problem hast du definitiv. Ich tippe aufs Netzteil als Ursache, welches die hohen Temperaturen im Gehäuse nicht verträgt. Die TMPIN1 dürfte die chipsatz Temperatur sein, ich weiß nicht wie heiß dieser Teil werden darf, bei mir ist die NB geringfügig kühler (37C) bei ähnlichen Zimmertemperaturen. 

 Um noch einmal auf dein Problem zurückzukommen, folgende Lösungsansätze habe ich gehegt: Du sagst das Gehäuse erhitzt sich stark, daraus schließe ich dass irgendein Teil deines Systems die Hitze nicht an den Kühlkörper, sondern durch die PCB/Mainboard an das Gehäuse abgeben. Das heiße Gehäuse gibt die Hitze an das Netzteil ab, und dieses überhitzt und schaltet sich ab. Vielleicht liegt der Temperatursensor zu nahe am Gehäuse des Netzteils --> eher auf ein Montagsmodell zurückzuführen.  Dein CPU-Kühler ist zwar nicht der stärkste, sollte aber ausreichen. Ich selbst habe auch einen FX-6100 gekühlt von einem Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition. Hier komme ich bei Prime auf 55 Grad bei 50% Speed. Früher, mit dem Boxed kam ich laut Speedfan auf 80 Grad. Mach dir keine Sorgen wegen der Temperatur der CPU, bevor die abraucht ist der Bulli sowieso zu langsam. Wenns dich wirklich juckt kannst du auch einfach einen Frontkühler einbauen, oder den Cpukühler austauschen.

  Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die Temperatur der CPU zu Abstürzen führt. Eine komplett andere Möglichkeit, die jedoch weniger das warme Gehäuse behandelt, wäre, dass sowohl die alte Grafikkarte, als auch das alte Netzteil aufgrund des hohen Alters bzw. Überanstrengung (Netzteil) kurzzeitig eine Überspannung zb. am PCIe-Bus erzeugt und dadurch das gesamte System immer bzw. vermehrt bei hohen Außentemperaturen instabil wird. 

Das waren jetzt mal meine Lösungsansätze. Hoffe ich konnte helfen. 

Apostel


----------



## Bernout (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*



Apostel schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die Temperatur der CPU zu Abstürzen führt. Eine komplett andere Möglichkeit, die jedoch weniger das warme Gehäuse behandelt, wäre, dass sowohl die alte Grafikkarte, als auch das alte Netzteil aufgrund des hohen Alters bzw. Überanstrengung (Netzteil) kurzzeitig eine Überspannung zb. am PCIe-Bus erzeugt und dadurch das gesamte System immer bzw. vermehrt bei hohen Außentemperaturen instabil wird.
> 
> Das waren jetzt mal meine Lösungsansätze. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.
> 
> Apostel


 
Öhm...grade die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil sind neben dem Gehäuselüfter die nagelneuen Teile. 
Sonst danke für die Lösungsansätze, wobei ich jetzt doch erstmal abwarte, bis es keine 27 Grad mehr in meinem Zimmer sind.^^
Schön zumindest zu hören, dass es nicht unbedingt die CPU sein muss.
Auch bis heute übrigens, obwohl ich nur n bisschen Dark Souls gezockt habe, keine erneuten Abstürze. Die Lüfter wurden während des Spielens wieder etwas lauter, aber wurden auch nach gewissen Zeiträumen wieder leise. Vielleicht hat der Gehäuselüfter das Problem ja trotz des warmen Gehäuses schon gelöst.^^
Habe mir gestern gedacht, ich teste dann mutig doch mal eine CPU-Auslastung und habe mir den Hot CPU Tester Pro 4 gedownloaded. Das Ding lief gut 25 Minuten auf Hochtouren und es gab keine negativen Erscheinungen, bis auf die Tatsache, dass das Programm den PC so ausgelastet hat, dass sogar der Mauszeiger ordentlich hinterherhakte. Das sollte aber normal sein.
Wie ich dann aber gesehen habe. sollte der ganze Test etwa 3h lang gehen und so viel Mut und Zeit hatte ich dann doch nicht.

Lassen sich aus den 25 Minuten schon irgendwelche Schlüsse ziehen, ab welcher Zeit ließe sich was sagen oder sollte ich den Test sogar zu Ende laufen lassen?


----------



## Apostel (28. Juli 2013)

Bernout schrieb:


> Öhm...grade die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil sind neben dem Gehäuselüfter die nagelneuen Teile.
> 
> Lassen sich aus den 25 Minuten schon irgendwelche Schlüsse ziehen, ab welcher Zeit ließe sich was sagen oder sollte ich den Test sogar zu Ende laufen lassen?



Gerade die neuen Komponenten können ja die zusätzliche Hitze erzeugen, oder besser die Wärme leiten.

Ich lasse immer Prime95 laufen und überwache die Temperaturen mit Speedfan, da Coretemp beim Fx6100 Fantasiewerte anzuzeigen scheint. Wenn deine Temperaturen bei irgendeinem Auslastungsprogramm auf Dauer  geringer bleiben als 65/70 Grad, dann musst du die keine Sorgen machen. Längere Tests sind bei Stabilitätstestungen wichtig, die Temperatur wird sich kaum bis gar nicht erhöhen sobald du zumindest 20mins getestet und nicht übertaktet hast. Mach dir um den Prozessor keine Sorgen, der ist vorher auch gelaufen. Mach bei solchen Temperaturen einfach das Seitenteil auf, oder stell die Lüfterfeschwindigkeit mit Speedfan auf 100%. Am besten gleich von allen Komponenten. Silent und Coolness ist im Sommer schwer praktikabel.

Hoffe zu helfen
Apostel


----------



## Bernout (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Speedfan hab ich mir jetzt auch geladen und von den Temperaturen her sieht das schon sonst ganz realistisch aus. Hab das Gehäuse jetzt auch offen. Die CPU ist im Idle schon auf durchschnittlich 47°C, nach kurzer Rechenanstrengung durch Dark Souls allerdings nach gut 10 Minuten schon über 60°C warm. Also ist definitiv was nicht in Ordnung. Da alle anderen Temperaturen aber angenehm kühl bleiben, werde ich wohl dann doch mal den CPU-Kühler abschrauben, wobei ich davor etwas Angst habe. An der Oberfläche und am CPU-Lüfter ist fast kein Staub zu sehen, aber jetzt hab ich ihn mir näher betrachtet und ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass sich der Staub dahinter an den Lamellen abgesetzt hat.
Oder gibt es irgendeinen pfiffigen Weg den Kühler sauber zu machen ohne ihn abzuschrauben? Wahrscheinlich nicht oder?

Edit: Kühler abgenommen und bemerkt, dass das Teil so gut wie kein bisschen verstaubt war. Auch wenn ich zuvor noch nie Wärmeleitpaste gesehen habe, so schien sie mir doch recht dünn aufgetragen. Denke aber, dass ich jetzt nicht nur zu ner neuen Wärmeleitpaste, sondern gleich zu nem neuen Kühler greifen werde. Die Kosten ja scheinbar auch kein Vermögen.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen empfehlen? Ihr seht ja mein Gehäuse.


----------



## Apostel (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Also, das ist eigentlich ganz normal, bei mir war es mit dem boxed Kühler selbst im Winter noch schlimmer. Wenn du trotzdem einen neuen Kühler willst was ich nciht für notwendig erachte, dann kannst du dir einen neuen kaufen. Ich kühle mit dem Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme, der wird bei dir cnith reinpassen, ich kann einen anderen Thermalright empfehlen, die dürten gut zu sein.

Gruß
Apostel


----------



## Angelo-K (31. Juli 2013)

Ist es normal, dass bei seinem ersten screenshot nur rund die halbe Spannung angezeigt wird? Und beim zweiten nur die 12V Schiene mit 8V angegeben ist???

Gruß


----------



## Bernout (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*



Apostel schrieb:


> Also, das ist eigentlich ganz normal, bei mir war es mit dem boxed Kühler selbst im Winter noch schlimmer. Wenn du trotzdem einen neuen Kühler willst was ich nciht für notwendig erachte, dann kannst du dir einen neuen kaufen. Ich kühle mit dem Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme, der wird bei dir cnith reinpassen, ich kann einen anderen Thermalright empfehlen, die dürten gut zu sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Apostel


 
Welchen da genau? Problem ist, dass ich meinen alten nirgends im Netz finde, auch weil auf dem Teil selbst keine Modellnummer draufsteht.
Wundert mich, dass das normal sein soll. Der blieb dann übrigens nicht auf 60°C sondern ging dann auch wieder bis 71°C hoch, falls das falsch rüberkam.



Angelo-K schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass bei seinem ersten screenshot nur rund die halbe Spannung angezeigt wird? Und beim zweiten nur die 12V Schiene mit 8V angegeben ist???
> 
> Gruß



Der zweite Screenshot im oberen Post von dieser Seite, ist vom PC meines Kumpels und nicht von meinem. Daher kommt das wahrscheinlich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

So wie es aussieht ist der Front kein Lüfter drin. Für die CPU würde ich einen Towerkühler montieren der in Richtung Rückwand bläst


----------



## Angelo-K (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Ich mein eigentlich generell, dass bei dir überall zuwenig Spannung angezeigt wird 

Gruß


----------



## Bernout (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*



Angelo-K schrieb:


> Ich mein eigentlich generell, dass bei dir überall zuwenig Spannung angezeigt wird
> 
> Gruß


 
Heißt das was? Auslesefehler oder was ist da los? Eigentlich sollte es da keine Probleme geben.

Hab den PC nach der Säuberung des Lüfters (der eben überhaupt nicht verschmutzt war) jetzt zum ersten mal wieder in Betrieb genommen. Jetzt erreicht die CPU im Idle mit offenem Gehäuse gut 55-60°C und bleibt auch auf dieser Temperatur, obwohl nur der Browser läuft. Da ich ungeschickter Vogel beim Ausbau mit dem Daumen auf die Wärmeleitpaste an der Unterseite des Lüfters gekommen bin und damit auch etwas davon entfernt habe, denke ich jetzt, dass das ja dann doch nur an der Wärmeleitpaste liegen kann. Denn der Lüfter dreht sich und ist sauber. Einwände? Die Paste war ja schließlich noch drauf und noch feucht genug um mir am Daumen zu kleben.


----------



## Angelo-K (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Ich weiß es eben nicht, ob auslesefehler oder nicht. 
Wär aber schon möglich, da es bei allen Spannungen auftritt 

Gruß


----------



## Bernout (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Anscheinend neues altes Problem. Jetzt doch nach nem Kühler geguckt und anscheinend hat mein Mainboard einen 942er Sockel AM3+. Ich finde im Netz keinen passenden Kühler dazu. Kenn ihr da einen?

Edit: Okay ich hab ja keine Ahnung. Auf dem Sockel selbst steht AM3b auf dem Mainboard steht AM3+. Die AM3+/AM3b-Sockel sind wohl speziell für die FX-Serie angefertigt.
Aussehen tut das ganze so. 

http://diit.cz/data/images/thumb/65398_2b9e5e4fbd.png?1295955634

Auch der selbe Einrastmechanismus (ist jetzt kein Foto von meinem das ist grade schwierig)
Klingt jetzt etwas faul, aber könnte mir einer von euch nen passenden guten Lüfter raussuchen? Ich hab keine Ahnung was das ganze Zeug heißt und auf den Bildern die ich sehe, sieht das nie nach einem solchen Mechanismus aus.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*



Bernout schrieb:


> Anscheinend neues altes Problem. Jetzt doch nach nem Kühler geguckt und anscheinend hat mein Mainboard einen 942er Sockel AM3+. Ich finde im Netz keinen passenden Kühler dazu. Kenn ihr da einen?


 
Gute AM3+ CPU Kühler gibt es zu Hauf.
Es kommt eben drauf an, was du machen willst, wenn du die CPU einfach nur kühl betreiben willst reicht so ein Kühler aus:
Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du übertakten, oder gar etwas die Spannung anheben willst, wäre ein Brocken2/Macho HR-02 nicht verkehrt:
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei solch hohen Kühlern musst du aber aufpassen, dass diese noch ins Gehäuse passen, messe bitte mal den Platz von der CPU zur Gehäuseseitenwand.


----------



## Bernout (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und Empfehlung. Ich würde dann denke ich sogar einen von den Teureren nehmen. Aber wie im neuen Anhang im Link des letzten Beitrags von mir zu sehen, kann ich bei diesen Lüftern nicht den selben Mechanismus erkennen. Oder seh ich da was Falsches? Mit Fotos ist wie gesagt grade schwierig. Befestigt wird der mit Metallschlaufen/Einhängern.


----------



## zeta75 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*



> So wie es aussieht ist der Front kein Lüfter drin


 ist nun einer drinn oder nicht ? Das ist quasi Grundvoraussetzung und ohne einen wird sich auch mit einem guten CPU Kühler das Case langsam aber stetig erwärmen!


----------



## Bernout (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

So...Foto hat doch geklappt und so sieht der Mechanismus am Lüfter aus.



zeta75 schrieb:


> ist nun einer drinn oder nicht ? Das ist quasi Grundvoraussetzung und ohne einen wird sich auch mit einem guten CPU Kühler das Case langsam aber stetig erwärmen!


 
Hinten ist ein guter Gehäuselüfter von Bequiet drinnen der die warme Luft ausbläst. 
Das sollte auch reichen. A) lief der PC vor der neuen Grafikkarte komplett ohne Lüfter (was ich nicht wusste) und B) Luft wird ja eh eingesogen und die Grafikkarte die ja auch im Gehäuse ist, ist im Idle 31°C warm und unter Vollast war sie mal bei 59°C was für ne Grafikkarte ja auch noch im guten rahmen ist.


----------



## HGHarti (31. Juli 2013)

Wenn der Lüfter runter ist, , würde ich die Wärme Paste immer erneuern und zwar nur dünn. 
Ist ja keine Buttercreme Torte wo die Schicht auch mal dicker sein darf


----------



## Bernout (1. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*



HGHarti schrieb:


> Wenn der Lüfter runter ist, , würde ich die Wärme Paste immer erneuern und zwar nur dünn.
> Ist ja keine Buttercreme Torte wo die Schicht auch mal dicker sein darf


 
Jo so viel weiß ich schon aber Danke für die Info. 

Ich komm mir hier nur immer unwissender vor. Die AM3+ Lüfter die ich sehe werden immer ganz anders befestigt, als mein Jetziger (siehe oben). Muss ich dann das ganze Mainboard also auch Grafikkarte und Netzteil nochmal ausbauen, um den Sockelaufsatz auszutauschen?


----------



## HGHarti (1. August 2013)

Bei allen Intel Lüftern die ich bei mir oder bekannten verbaut habe war das so:'(.
Denke bei AMD wird es auvh so sein.


----------



## Bernout (1. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

An sich ist das sogar ne gute Nachricht, dann muss ich mich nicht mit dieser bestimmten Technik verrückt machen. Ein letztes Problem gibt es aber noch mit den vorgeschlagenen Lüftern. Preis stimmt, Größe wird vermutlich auch passen aber eine Sache ist glaube ich suboptimal. Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, bläst mein jetziger Lüfter nach oben bzw zu linken Seitenwand des Gehäuses, wo auch gegenüber Lüftlöcher und anscheinend noch weitere Schraublöcher (für Gehäuselüfter?) angebracht sind. Die 3 vorgeschlagenen Lüfter haben ihre Kühlrotoren an den Seiten angebracht und würden die Luft also Richtung Rückwand aber auch Richtung Front stoßen (oder saugt einer der beiden an?). Obwohl ich 2 Rotoren nur beim Alpenföhn Brocken 2 erkennen kann. Das gäbe Schwierigkeiten nicht wahr? An der Front ist kein Lüfter zu verbauen, da die Plate nur am unteren Rand breite Aussparungen besitzt wodurch die Luft eingesogen wird. Würde der CPU-Lüfter die Luft nach hinten drücken so würden sowohl die Luft des Netzteils, des Gehäuselüfters als auch des CPU-Lüfters aufeinandertreffen. Die Öffnungen an der Seitenwand würde also nicht voll ausgenutzt. Gibt es noch gute Lüfter, die die Luft zur Seite des Gehäuses ausblasen oder wäre das ohnehin unbedenklich?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*



Bernout schrieb:


> Jo so viel weiß ich schon aber Danke für die Info.
> 
> Ich komm mir hier nur immer unwissender vor. Die AM3+ Lüfter die ich sehe werden immer ganz anders befestigt, als mein Jetziger (siehe oben). Muss ich dann das ganze Mainboard also auch Grafikkarte und Netzteil nochmal ausbauen, um den Sockelaufsatz auszutauschen?


 
Der Boxed Lüfter hat wenig Gewicht und ist deshalb anderst befestigt.
Kühler wie der Macho HR-02 sind hingegen deutlich schwerer (in der Regel 900g bis teilweise sogar 1,5 Kg), wodurch diese mit einer Backplate befestigt werden.
Und keine Sorge: Alle CPU Kühler bei denen dran steht, dass diese AM3+ fähig sind, sind es auch (bei manchen Noctua Kühlern muss man sich die passende Befestigung jedoch noch vom Hersteller anfordern lassen). 
Ich habe übrigens selbst den Macho HR-02 auf nem AM3+ Board.

@TE: Hast du vorne einen Lüfter drin? Ein 120mm Lüfter vorne und ein 120mm Lüfter hinten sind Pflicht.
Falls du vorne noch keinen drin hast, würde das die zu hohen Temperaturen begründen.
Der vordere Lüfter bringt kühle Luft ins Gehäuse, der hintere befördert die Warme wieder raus. Fehlt der vordere Lüfter, so ist der Airflow extrem schwach, wodurch du wahnwitzige Temperaturen erlangst.

Zum CPU Kühler: Messe bitte erstmal den Platz aus, den du hast.
Der Macho ist 162mm hoch! Der Brocken2 sogar 165mm. Solche Kühler sind zwar sehr leistungsfähig, passen aber in viele günstige/schmale Gehäuse nicht rein.
Falls du nicht übertakten willst, reicht der HyperT4 dicke (153mm Höhe).
Falls du übertakten willst, müsstest du dann eben einen leistungsfähigen Kühler mit weniger Höhe kaufen:
https://geizhals.de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-120-100700718-a814357.html (150mm Höhe)

Falls selbst ein HyperT4/HR-02 Macho 120 nicht ins Case passt, kannst du das Thema Übertakten fast knicken.
Dann musst du entweder einen sehr kleinen CPU-Kühler nehmen, welche beim Übertakten überfordert wären, oder ein neues Gehäuse kaufen.
EKL Alpenföhn Sella 2011 (84000000089) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: Falls du dein Gehäuse nicht von der rechten Seite öffnen kannst, musst du beim Macho HR-02 und vielen weiteren großen Kühlern zum Montieren das Mainboard ausbauen.
Edit2: Anscheinend ist der Sella 2011 *nicht* AM3+ fähig, sorry für meinen Fehler.


----------



## HGHarti (1. August 2013)

Alle vorgeschlagene  Lufter arbeiten in etwa gleich
.Der erste Luefter (der zur front) saugt die Luft von vorne an und bläst sie furch den Turm. Der 2 Lüfter (der zum Heck) arbeitet genau so.soll heisen er saugt  die warme Luft vom Turm und bläst sie Richtung Heck, wo dann der Heck Lüfter die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse tranpotiert.
Wenn du dich für einen Lüfter entschieden hast google mal nach passenden montage Videos


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Falls selbst ein HyperT4/HR-02 Macho 120 nicht ins Case passt, kannst du das Thema Übertakten fast knicken.
> Dann musst du entweder einen sehr kleinen CPU-Kühler nehmen, welche beim Übertakten überfordert wären, oder ein neues Gehäuse kaufen.
> EKL Alpenföhn Sella 2011 (84000000089) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Natürlich passt der Sella wenn man richtige Modell auswählt. Du hast ja das Modell für den S. 2011 gewählt wie es der Name schon sagt. 
Lüfter im Seitenteil sind meist eher kontraproduktiv, und je nach Position behindern die den Einbau von einem gescheiten Kühler


----------



## Bernout (1. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*



HGHarti schrieb:


> Alle vorgeschlagene  Lufter arbeiten in etwa gleich
> .Der erste Luefter (der zur front) saugt die Luft von vorne an und bläst sie furch den Turm. Der 2 Lüfter (der zum Heck) arbeitet genau so.soll heisen er saugt  die warme Luft vom Turm und bläst sie Richtung Heck, wo dann der Heck Lüfter die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse tranpotiert.
> Wenn du dich für einen Lüfter entschieden hast google mal nach passenden montage Videos


 
Danke. 
Soll heißen grundsätzlich müsste auch in meiner Situation solch ein Lüfter gut arbeiten?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Natürlich passt der Sella wenn man richtige  Modell auswählt. Du hast ja das Modell für den S. 2011 gewählt wie  es der Name schon sagt.
> Lüfter im Seitenteil sind meist eher  kontraproduktiv, und je nach Position behindern die den Einbau von einem  gescheiten Kühler



Lol, das hätte ich mir ja denken können. 



Bernout schrieb:


> Danke.
> Soll heißen grundsätzlich müsste auch in meiner Situation solch ein Lüfter gut arbeiten?



Ein Lüfter vorne, der die Luft hineinbefördert und einer hinten, der die Warme wieder herausbefördert sind bei fast allen Systemen absolute *Pflicht*. 
Ohne die beiden Gehäuselüfter, brauchst du erstmal gar nicht über einen besseren CPU Lüfter nachdenken.
Deshalb würde solch ein 120/140 mm Lüfter vorne in deiner Situation die Temperaturen schon merklich reduzieren.


----------



## Bernout (4. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ein Lüfter vorne, der die Luft hineinbefördert und einer hinten, der die Warme wieder herausbefördert sind bei fast allen Systemen absolute *Pflicht*.
> Ohne die beiden Gehäuselüfter, brauchst du erstmal gar nicht über einen besseren CPU Lüfter nachdenken.
> Deshalb würde solch ein 120/140 mm Lüfter vorne in deiner Situation die Temperaturen schon merklich reduzieren.


 
Da mein Gehäuse vorne keinen Platz für einen Lüfter bietet, kann ich mir das aus dem Kopf schlagen. Ein befreundeter PC-Bastler meinte als ich mir vor wenigen Wochen den ersten Gehäuselüfter für hinten bestellt hatte, dass dieser ausreichen würde.  Eingesaugt würde eh genug Luft und wenn ich nichts übertakte, bräuchte ich auch keinen vorderen. Meine Spezifikation kennt er genau. 2 weitere Freunde haben zur Zeit ähnliche Temperaturen in ihren PCs und meinten schon, dass ich mich nicht so anstellen sollte. Im Sommer wäre das normal.
Fürs erste hab ich mir jetzt ne sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste bestellt. Die Alte schien mir nicht flächendeckend aufgetragen und zu flüssig zu sein. Wahrscheinlich kam sie auch aus einer ähnlichen Preisklasse wie der Lüfter. Und da die Temperaturen nach dem versehentlichen Verwischen der Paste durch meinen Daumen laut Speedfan drastisch in die Höhe stiegen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Paste zumindest bemerkbare Veränderungen bringen wird.
Alles in allem blicke ich selbst in der Situation nicht mehr durch. Das einzige Teil, was vor meiner Anmeldung hier im Forum ausgetauscht wurde, war die Grafikkarte, die zwar mehr Leistung erbringt als ihre Vorgängerin, aber auch gut 15-20°C kühler bleibt als diese. Nachdem der erste Verdacht das Netzteil war, stellte sich diese Vermutung als falsch heraus. Nach dem Einbau des Gehäuselüfters dann vielen nur noch die hohen Temperaturen der seit September im unveränderten täglichen Gebrauch befindlichen CPU+Kühleinheit auf.

Morgen sollte die Paste kommen, ich werde sie auftragen und falls mein PC wieder abstürzen sollte, melde ich mir hier nochmal. Danke an alle für die Beratung und die nützlichen Infos.


----------



## HGHarti (4. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Also ich kenne kein Gehäuse wo vorne kein Platz für ein Lüfter ist.Ich meine selbst vor 16 Jahren war da schon einer verbaut.Also in einem der ersten Gehäuse die ich mir geholt habe


----------



## Bernout (4. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Vielleicht irre ich mich auch. Hab grade nochmal nachgeschaut und entdeckt, dass durchaus die Lüftungslöcher im vorderen Bereich vorhanden sind. Allerdings ist die Frontplate direkt davor und die einzigen Lüftungslöcher vorne sind 23 kleine angeschrägte unheimlich schmale Luftschlitzchen, die auch noch 4-5 cm unterhalb des Lüfters liegen würden. Meinste das ist genug Zufluss?


----------



## Angelo-K (4. August 2013)

Kannst du iwie ein bild davon machen 


Gruß


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*



Bernout schrieb:


> Vielleicht irre ich mich auch. Hab grade nochmal nachgeschaut und entdeckt, dass durchaus die Lüftungslöcher im vorderen Bereich vorhanden sind. Allerdings ist die Frontplate direkt davor und die einzigen Lüftungslöcher vorne sind 23 kleine angeschrägte unheimlich schmale Luftschlitzchen, die auch noch 4-5 cm unterhalb des Lüfters liegen würden. Meinste das ist genug Zufluss?


 
Der vordere Lüfter muss ins Gehäuse.
Die Luftschlitze lassen in der Regel immer genügend Luft durch, außerdem wird der Airflow selbst durch diese kleinen Luftschlitze deutlich verbessert. 
Viele Silentgehäuse (Define R4 etc.) mit Frontklappe haben beispielsweise auch "nur" solche Luftschlitze.


----------



## Bernout (5. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Der vordere Lüfter muss ins Gehäuse.
> Die Luftschlitze lassen in der Regel immer genügend Luft durch, außerdem wird der Airflow selbst durch diese kleinen Luftschlitze deutlich verbessert.
> Viele Silentgehäuse (Define R4 etc.) mit Frontklappe haben beispielsweise auch "nur" solche Luftschlitze.


 
Alles klarˆˆ
Dann werd' ich noch einen anschaffen. Der PC war beim Händler auch als Silent Stromspar-PC angegeben also passt das. Allerdings war das hier vorerst mein letzter Fertig-PC.
Super Sache 
Wenn das alles klappt, hören meine debilen Fragen bald auf


----------



## Bernout (15. August 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse wird warm. Grund zur Sorge?*

Soooo... hab mir nen Frontlüfter eingebaut. Nen Silent Wings 2 120mm also das selbe Modell wie auch hinten.
Temperaturmäßig hat sich allerdings nicht viel getan. Statt auf 45°C im Idle geht er jetzt auch mal auf 41°C runter. Unter Last sieht das ganze aber wieder anders aus. Mein Kühler schafft es, den Prozessor beim Spielen auf 71-72°C zu halten.
Maximal zulässige Temperatur für meinen FX-6100 ist laut Hersteller AMD 70°C. Und somit ist das auf Dauer zu warm. Habe jetzt schon nach kleineren guten Kühlern geguckt, bin aber nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Die hier vorgeschlagenen Lüfter scheinen mir zu groß zu sein. Nachgemessen habe ich noch nicht aber wie auf den Fotos auf Seite 2 zu sehen, ist schon bei meinem jetzigen kleinen Lüfter nicht sehr viel Platz zum Arbeitsspeicher bzw. zum Mainboard-Kühlelement (kenne mich nicht aus aber es sieht aus wie eines. Ich meine das blaue Lamellengebilde mit ASUS-Schriftzug.) vorhanden.

Kennt ihr gute kleinere Modelle?


----------

